# PPQ vs P2000 query... ...



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello all. This is my first time on here so I hope I can get all the info correct. I have been looking at getting a new pistol for SD/HD and eventually CCW when I get my permit. At the moment I have a Walther PK380 that I keep with me OC and in my truck but I'd like something bigger. I have shot a Walther PPQ in 9mm and absolutely love it. It feels great in my hand and I can control it well. I've even found that my groupings and accuracy are better than my PK380. I am sending my PK380 back to Walther though as it is have FTE/FTL issues. The other gun I'm looking at is an H&K P2000 .40. I found a used one in my local gunshop for $500. Like I said, I love the PPQ but I've never owned a striker-fired pistol. I am a bit partial to SA/DA hammer fired pistols but I don't mind the striker fire of the PPQ. Also if I do go with a PPQ I'll get it in .40. The other issue I have with the PPQ is the muzzle flip. It is a bit rough but not so bad as to completely turn me off to it. I haven't been able to fire the H&K yet as my LGS doesn't have one for rent. 

Any info/opinions would be most appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm no fan of striker guns either but I've heard little bad about the PPQ.

The P series don't have the greatest triggers of HK's line but they are workable.If you search the HKPRO forum you'll find tons of info on it and the popular trigger setup.

If I were to buy another 9 or a 40,these 2 (or another model HK) would be my first choice but I'd have to shoot them both before deciding.


----------

